# RS pkg fog lights vs dealer installed fog light option?



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

There is no chrome on the dealer installed lights like the RS package has, I have the RS package and actually prefer the look of the dealer installed lights.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Doesn't your dealer have many Cruze's in stock so you can see the difference? I purchased the GM OEM kit and installed them myself, but after going to my dealer and looking around.

As I recall the RS had those extra plastic chrome pieces stuck on. This a question of taste, dealer installed uses the same bezels, just plain black. Lamps are the same.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

.......and if you like those extra plastic chrome pieces you can find them on fleebay for $15.


----------



## EcoTech2.0 (May 29, 2013)

Let me get u a visual. 

Here are the fogs u will get with the rs package









Here are the fog option w/o rs package. U can always get different chrome covers of ebay for them too if you wanted chrome.


----------



## nodule (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks ecotech,
I like the fog lights WITHOUT the RS Package better.


----------



## EcoTech2.0 (May 29, 2013)

Not a problem. Now u can unselect the rs package when building ur cruise and select the dealer installed fogs and ull get the fogs u want w/o the rs package. Another option is to install the fogs ur self by buying the kit online, but u wont save that much for the hassell of it. I think the fog option is 300 dealer installed, and I bought the factory kit and installed them myself for 170 bucks.


----------



## ctheham (May 31, 2013)

I also do not care for the RS package. The crome on the fog lights with the RS is just too much, in my humble opinion. When I bought my Cruze I had the dealer install the fog lights and the spoiler, so I got the two things I wanted without the extra stuff I did not want including the extra crome on the nose of the car.


----------



## JMagic721 (Nov 4, 2014)

Will the new LED OE Fogs fight in the 12' Front bumper?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

JMagic721 said:


> Will the new LED OE Fogs fight in the 12' Front bumper?


They will not.

Rob


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I put the eBay "chrome" on my fog lights. They look OK but aren't a weathering resistant as the RS chrome. Black car needed a little more flash up front.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Dealer installed options is just another ripoff for the consumer, and means to get more money out of you between the auto manufacturer and the dealer. It comes and goes, when sales go down, manufacturers get rid of it and fully equipped the vehicle at the factory.

Ha, got screwed a little when I purchased my 04 Cavalier, already had mud flaps installed and purchased this car off the lot. After a couple of months, fell off, so had to installed them the right way. Did order my Cruze and gave them a flat no. You got to have them or will get paint chips. So why in the heck is Chevy selling a car with tires sticking way out that will cause this problem in the first place?

Its this little stuff that tees me off, ha, when it came to floor mats, equipped the vehicle with floor mats that don't even protect the carpet. When it came to paying a small fortune for dealer installed floor mats, just said, I will install them myself. After all, I am a certified floor mat installer.


----------

